# Resource Conflict Error



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

I did some searching on the forum and found some similiar posts, but the suggested resolutions didn't help me out that much. That said, let's move on to the actual issue at hand.

The system is a Toshiba Satellite A70 2.8 P4 512ram, integrated ethernet, and a "add-on" internal wireless card. Upon boot I recieve the error:

"Error
Resource Conflict - PCI Network Controller in Slot 03 Bus: 02, Device: 02, Function: 00"

I understand that in most cases (at least when this was an issue with my home pc) this can be resolved by utilizing the bios and assigning a different location to the device in question. However, the bios that on the little POS Toshiba doesn't offer any options like that. I'm at a loss, it's not a big deal really, doesn't affect any of the actual computing functionality, just makes you press F2 to resume at boot. So it's in all actuality just a little annoying. Strange thing is I support like 12 other laptops identical to this one, and NONE of them have ever had this issue. No new hardware installed on this one that's not on the others, and this is a fresh windows install. Any suggestions?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Enter the "POS" BIOS and change the option of resource management by hardware to "set-up by OS". I work with Toshibas quite often, so don't tell me it's not there. :wink:

If not, reset the BIOS settings to factory state by pressing Home, then End, then Y. See what the system does then.


----------



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

Alright I looked in to that, but seriously it's not there.

Let me tell you what I've got:

*Main*
System Time (To set the time)
System Date (To set the date)
Hard Disk (*Cannot modify*)
Quiet Boot (Enable or disable)
Power on Display (Simultaneous or Auto-Selected)
LCD Display Stretch (Enable or disable)
System Memory (*Cannot Modify*)
Extended Memory (* Cannot Modify*)
Bios Ver (V1.10)
Language (Us or JP)

*Advanced*
Infared Port (Enable or disable)
(When enabled)
Base I/o address (3f8 irq4, 2f8 irq3, 3e8 irq4, 2e8 irq3) set to 2f8 irq3
Dma channel (Dma 1 or Dma 3) set to Dma 3

Parallel Port (Enable or disable)
(When enabled)
mode (Normal mode, Bi-directional, ecp epp) set to Normal Mode
Base I/o address (378, 278, 3bc) set to 378
Interupt (IRQ 5 or IRQ 7) set to IRQ 7

Legacy USB support (Enable or disable)
Hyper Threading Technology (Enable or disable)

*Security*
Various password junk not relevant.

*Others*
Low battery alarm (Enable or disable)
Panel Close Alarm (Enable or disable)
System beep (Enable or disable)

*Boot*
Select which device to boot from.

I will attempt reseting to defaults

Should I update my BIOS version, would that help?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

What has Toshiba done? On the second page, there should be an option under "Configuration". The option to set is: Device Config: Set-up by OS

Are you using a Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Card? Most Toshiba's chipsets are made by Agere.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Try updating BIOS, its pretty painless on Toshibas


----------



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay I've updated the BIOS to version 1.50 and still don't have any of those options available. (Best I can find out the bios upgrades takes care of som operational errors) I removed the actual wireless card from te underside of the laptop, and *POOF* error gone. So obviously the problem is the wireless card. I'm okay operating without it, but I feel like a doofus cause I can't fix this issue. Any further suggestions?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Set the defaults in the BIOS and try again. When you boot into Windows, Open Device Manager (Hold Ctrl+Break, Hardware tab, Device Manager). Are there any conflict marks on the devices?


----------



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay problem solved, I took the wireless card out of this machine and swapped it with another identical laptop, and VIOLA!!! the error magically jumped from this laptop to the other. SO, now it's obvious the issue is actually with the card itself. Thanks for all the suggestions, please close the topic.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Wonderful. You probably have a bad bridge on the card. And yes, mod!! Close this topic...


----------



## pchuang (Oct 23, 2007)

my Toshiba satellite has the same problem.

I have read that you can solve the problem by taking the wireless card out.

Please tell me how to take the card out.


----------

